
Ask HN: Does a smart tool for book drafting exist (analytics per chapter, etc)? - anythingnonidin
I&#x27;m looking for a tool with the following features.<p>I&#x27;m using it to get really advanced analytics for a book I&#x27;m drafting.<p>- See analytics (i.e. where each reader drops off&#x2F;retention, how frequently they re-visit a section, most highlighted&#x2F;copied sections, etc) on a per-user basis (therefore, login required)<p>(On a per-user basis so that I can reach out to and have phone&#x2F;Skype conversations with the readers that most loved it and learn more, and the readers that didn&#x27;t love it, and also find out more)<p>Any suggestions that don&#x27;t involve me having to program something myself (i.e. I could set up a rails site, add twitter authentication and some kind of per-user analytics, but I have to imagine there&#x27;s something easier for this)?
======
vitovito
"Reader analytics" is the term you're looking for. There have been several
startups in this vein over the years, but only Jellybooks is still going. I
don't know if they support the writing process, though; I've only seen them
discuss completed books being tested. You should ask them.

[https://www.jellybooks.com](https://www.jellybooks.com)

I haven't seen an equivalent of a subcompact publisher
([https://craigmod.com/journal/subcompact_publishing/](https://craigmod.com/journal/subcompact_publishing/))
that provides reader analytics and supports authors as they write.

~~~
anythingnonidin
Thank you so much!

